# Some new things at Square One PJ's



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, here is an update. The sale I did last week was great. I was glad to see so many of you taking advantage of it. Here are some new items and some new deals.

white spider lily $18.88
Mixed bunch plants $3.99 (lots to chose from, including giant baby tears)
Bettas, tons to pick from including Yellow Round Tails 23.88, super deltas $9.99 and metallic super deltas 12.88.
I still have a few Blue Diamond and Snake Skin discus for $22.99 or 2 for $40. (good size and colour for the price.)
I have one Copper Metallic Snake Skin Discus. This one is crazy and I'll have to post a picture on the facebook page. It's going for $140 but if I find a good home for it I'll make it $100. 
Electric Blue Jack Dempseys $39.88
Endler Pairs $4.99 (these are true endlers and not crossed)
Large Tiger barbs 5 for $5
Large Serpea tetras 4 for $5.
Small angels $3.99 or 3 for $8
L144 plecos (blue eye gold bushynose) $11.99
I will be getting in Different Apisto Pairs that will be going for $12.99 per pair in the next few weeks.
Oh and Female Vampire crabs $24.99, male vampire crabs $7.99

And last but not least, I have $2 off coupons for everyone that comes in. Just ask me for one. I know it isn't much but it adds up.

Don't forget that these deals are only available through me or Karen so call to see if we're in.

Thanks,
Brent.


----------

